# Briggs & Stratton 22HP - Stopped Running ...



## mjwillyone (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Briggs and Stratton 22hp Intel twin Ohv on my John Deere L120 riding lawn mower. While my wife was cutting the grass, the mower suddenly quit. I tried to start it, but the 20AMP fuse near the battery was blown. I replaced it but rather than turn the engine round .. it moves the engine about 1 inch and then stops. Doing this about 4 times blows the fuse again. I took my hand and put it over the fan blades (on top of the motor under the plastic housing) and can only turn the blade unit the same 1 inch or so. 

When I look under the engine there is a large (what looks like) a bell housing. This housing has a few wires attached and is attached to the large pulley that drives the blade deck. When I try to move the bell housing, it too only moves about an inch. 

Any ideas on why I cannot get the motor to start (and turn)?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Can you turn the engine backwards?


----------



## mjwillyone (Aug 10, 2011)

It will not turn more than about 1 inch in either direction when I try to turn the fan at the top of the engine.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Ask your wife it made a noise when it stopped or did she feel anything like bang/clunk?

With the tension released from the belts and you can only turn it one inch either way, sounds bad, like something broke inside the engine.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, bad for sure...If it comes to a dead, hard stop with just a few inches of turn in either direction, it sounds like a snapped connecting rod. Can you hear any noise inside the engine when you turn it (like something hitting)?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Also sounds like $$$$$. New engine complete about 1200.00 or more.

BG


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

If the engine is blown you can go with a short block kit at about half the cost of a new engine. You will have to re-use the exhaust, carb, shroulds, cylinder head, coils/s so on and so forth.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

"When I look under the engine there is a large (what looks like) a bell housing. This housing has a few wires attached and is attached to the large pulley that drives the blade deck."

That is the PTO Clutch, it has sealed bearings in it. Make sure it is turned off, then it should move freely a little both ways but not much it has a stop on it, only the crankshaft in the center should spin all the way around.

A frozen/bad bearing would keep the engine from starting. You can remove the center bolt and slide the clutch off of the crankshaft and then turn the engine by hand to see if the PTO Clutch is bad and causing the problem. Take the deck drive belt off first then the clutch, it has some weight to it be careful not to smash your fingers.


----------

